# Episode 1 - What's in the Garage? - Pictures from the TV Show



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Episode 1 - What's in the Garage? - Pictures from the TV Show*

Our first episode start Bill Crowder and his personal collection of Lead Sleds and Rat Rods and a 2009 Jack Roush BlackJack Mustang, the #7 car of 100 built with only 700 miles on it.

Before the show started, I shared Autogeek.net (our online store), and AutogeekOnline.net, (our detailing discussion forum), with Bill to give him some background on our company and what we do in the car appearance industry.

This is Bill's *1965 Riviera GS* - This car has a 425 Buick Nailhead Big Block Engine with a Turbo 400 and an Air Ride Suspension. The hood is custom fit by Bill and is off a 1967 Camaro.









*All customizations, bodywork and paintwork were performed by Bill himself...*









*Bill mentions the steering wheel in the episode...*









This is Bill's *1957 Ford Fairlane 500 Convertible* - This low riding custom has a 302 Small Block mated to a C6 Automatic Transmission with an Air Ride Suspension and Lakes Pipes.


















*All customizations, bodywork and paintwork were performed by Bill himself...*









*In this episode, Bill talks about his Hula Girl and the Suicide Know on the steering wheel...*









*Long.... and low....*



























:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued...

_This is Bill's Rat Rod *1935 Chevrolet Truck* - The engine is a 302 Small Block Chevy with custom fitted Hemi Valve Covers. It has a Turbo 350 and a Ford 9" Rearend. 


















*I love the Hand Grenade Shifter Lever and the hand poking out of the dash to hold your cold beverage!*









Bill's two sidekicks are *Duke* and *Rocky* named after *John Wayne* and *Sylvester Stallone*, he says a couple of serious business guard dogs need some high power series names. These two buddies were pretty cool and as friendly as can be...









This is Bill's Rad Rod *1930 Model 2-Door Sedan* - The engine is a 454 Big Block Chevy with a 6:71 Blower backed-up by a Turbo 400 Transmission and a Ford 9" Rearend.









This is the 32" Lokar Nostalgia Double Bend Shifter and the same one I ran in my 1966 Chevrolet Milk Truck. _*Very cool shifters... highly recommended...*_


















*If you look to the right of Bill and I you can see Ted Jones giving directions to Brendan the Producer and also the #1 Cameraman.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued...

_This is Bill's *1957 Oldsmobile 4-door Hardtop Super 88 *- The engine is a 350 Small Block Chevy with a Turbo 350 Transmission. This lowrider has a Continental Kit, Air Ride Suspension and Electric Doors. I somehow didn't get any still shots of this car but am working on getting a few more pictures from his daughter.









*Of course, being a "Car Guy", Bill has tons of spare parts hanging on the wall like this set of old rusty headers...*









*Here's a pair of Teardrop Spotlights next to a Skull... the perfect addition to anyone's garage decor...*









*Spare engines in just about every corner of the garage...*









*Valve Covers, Radiator Shell, Intake Manifolds complete the "Car Guy Look"...*









*I'm not sure what this is but I'm guess a good luck demon?*









*This was actually a picture on his wall and another car from his past...*









*Here's Rocky and Duke... *









*It was a real pleasure meeting Bill and learning about his cars and the stories behind them... he's a real nice guy, talanted craftsman and super "Car Guy". *









*And of course, the old rusty Esso Gas Pump sitting outside was really cool...*









*We all wish...*









*Here's how the show ends... when Bill tells me to pay the tenants... he was referring to Rocky and Duke!*









If you're ever in the Shelbyville area, be sure to stop by Bill's Diner and say "Hi" and while you're there enjoy some good down home cooking! The food is EXCELLENT!

*Midway Diner*
3340 Highway 231 North
Shelbyville, TN 37160-7108


----------

